# Green Men and Wood Spirits



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*My First Green Man*

This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.

Unfortunately I was concentrating so much on what I was doing in the beginning that I neglected to take pictures of the beginning stages so we'll just have to start with my first picture.

I apologize about not photographing the first few stages. However, in the picture below basically all I have done is scroll saw the pattern to the basic outline, gouge in the eye sockets, raise the nose mouth and beard area in the center, and do a little work on the tendrils at the top of the Green Man's head. You can see the result of these steps in the picture below.










In the photo below I started refining the eye sockets and tendrils and began shaping the lobes of the leaf.










In the next photo I transfer the eye pattern to the eye sockets.










And then began carving the right eye in the next photo.










And do the same to the left eye.










I start 'raising' the lower part of the nose in the photo below.










In the next photo, you can see that I further refined the nose and raised the lower nose some more. I also start detailing the beard and mustache and raising the lower lip.










The nose gets shaped and raised some more, the lip rounded over, and the mustache raised up and receives more detail. The leaf lobes are further shaped.










Everything gets cleaned up a little, add more details, and shape the beard, lip, and mustache a little more.










I put in some eye details, eyebrows, start carving in the hair of the beard and mustache, and always cleaning up over everything. You're always seeing work that needs to be done and things that are not right so you fuzz with it always.










The beard is coming out nicely, more eye details, and he's becoming more like a Green Man.










The Green Man gets his veins next. Cleanup the eyes and tendrils. More fuzzing and fiddling.










Deepen, highlight, and more cleaning up.










I'm beginning to like him in spite of his imperfections.










At some point in the next three photos the Green Man was finished. Too late, now. He will never know perfection and will always live with his defects. I can't make anything perfect.










I knew I didn't know how to do much of anything else for him so I just stopped.










I enjoyed carving this Green Man but I'm not satisfied with him. He's not big enough so I will carve a bigger one next.










I appreciate everyone who visited my blog and hope that you will come again real soon.

helluvawreck
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


That is so cool! You make it look easy!
Thanks for sharing
Lew


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


*JUST AWESOME COOL!

Wonderfully done!
*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


looks like a home run to me

you should be proud


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Super job! Looking through that series of pics was wonderful!
You did a great job with this project. How long did it take to do this (# of hours)?
Ellen


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


I can already see such improvement since the first "sun" carving. Doing great work


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


You are getting pretty good at it. Really nice


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Nice job. I'd be happy with that if it was my 56th attempt let alone my first.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


i love it … it is awesome. I think id really get into doin somethin like this.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Boy, you are really getting this down! Every piece you do comes out better and better. When I see you do wonderful work like this I start to think "I would like to try that!" Your step by step photos are really a great way to show how each step is done. It looks just great! Thanks so much for taking the time to document this for us. It is a pleasure to see.

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


I tried to combine all of the pictures into this short video…

I hope y'all like it…

I hope it works here…






I think it came out pretty good… what do ya think?


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Awesome job, Joe! What music is that again? Is it Vivaldi? I can't remember the name. What a beautiful and fitting tribute! 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Sheila, Thank you very much… glad you like it…

*The Music:*
Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 (Scherzo)
Album: 2 6 Sinfonia

*Freebee music… in the program:

"Photo Story 3 for Windows"*
... (which takes all the pics & makes a video out of them)


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


That is it! I have all the symphonies and I haven't listened to them in a while. It got me to go looking though. I found some neat stuff. Great video! 

Sheila


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Nice job on the carving


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Wow, terrific job on this….be dam proud of this effort. Thanks for the post!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


He is wonderful!
A real man of the tree.
It's amazing so fast you learn this, you have carving in your blood.
You should cut one in your favorite tree!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


*Lew*, *Joe*, *David*, and *Ellen*, I really appreciate all of your kind and encouraging words. It makes it so much easier to accomplish things and to learn when people like you give encouragement.

*Ellen*, let's just say that if I ever quit my job and start trying to carve for a living I am sure that from that point onwards I will be as poor as a church mouse. ha ha ha 

*Steve*, *Roger*, *Andy*, and *Chris*, thanks for the kind words. Kind words of encouragement help get me through the times when my tools don't seem sharp enough and the grain of the wood is cantankerous and just doesn't want to cooperate.

*Sheila*, thanks for your words of encouragement, for getting me interested in using my scroll saw, and for getting me hooked up with tole town. I want you to know that I have a painting desk set up next to my computer and it has a nice clamp on desk light that gives me good light for painting. I have all of my brushes, paint, and accessories at my finger tips and a couple of good tole painting books which I have been reading. I'm just getting into practicing my brush strokes and brush loading techniques and am determined to give a good go at learning decorative painting so I can put some color into my woodwork.

*Joe*, what you did was so nice. I loved it. Now you have given me something else to learn how to do. I'm probably going to want to ask you a few more questions so I can learn how to do that too. The video was great and I love the music that you picked.

*Rick*, *JJ*, and *Mads*, I appreciate your nourishing words as well. They do a body good when they are trying to grow.

*Mads*, I'm not sure whether carving is in my blood or not but I have found out that my tools are at least sharp enough to draw some of it out in the blink of an eye if I do something stupid or my hands slip.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


*helluvawreck:*

I PM'd you…

Glad you liked it… I did too… LOL


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Laugh, please take care!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


I know you did, *Joe*. I hadn't answered you yet so I was just takin' this opportunity to do so. I meant what I said; it was a really nice thing for you to do and I appreciate it very much. I would like to find out more about it so I might haves some questions.

I just got home from a Halloween party. My whole family got dressed up in overalls. We all looked like a bunch of hillbillies. My closet was a ready made costume rental place and all they had to do was grab a pair of my overalls and an old work shirt and off we all went. Of course, the nice thing about it was that I just went as myself. It was a real blast. I just basically put on what I wear just about every single day. I may post the pictures in a few days. Take care.

Thanks again for all of the kind words, *Folks*.

BTW, I told everyone in my family that I was rentin' the overalls and worn out work shirts. Heck, I need a few more carvin' tools.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Laugh thank you.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Laugh, please take care!
Laugh thank you.

Laugh, you're welcome. (???) (LOL)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Joe, don't you know Laugh?

I can't help it, I had only one neck name in my life 'the happy man', I do like to smile.
Smile to the world and the world will smile to you.

Have fun Joe!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Or should I say: laugh Joe!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Really a great work of art. I think the green guy leafed at me (winked) haha
Arlin


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Hi Mafe… *LOL Laughing out loud… LOL LOL

Yes, Have Fun… (in my signature) LOL*


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


The worst part is that I cant stop laughing as read our lolomania posts.
Have a nice sunday guys,
Mads


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


*R O F A L M A O*

*DITTO*


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Joe I had to look that one up, and now I can't sit down.
;-)


----------



## EGA (Dec 17, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


helluvawreck? How did you come about that name? You did one hellufacarving here!! Semper Fi there man!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


*EGA*, I use to trade on Ebay quite a bit (now not as much) and I first signed up probably 5 or 6 years ago. I'm a two fingered typist so I don't type very fast. My wife was at the computer so I told her that I wanted to sign up for Ebay and would she type so it wouldn't take as long. She said ok so off we went. The big problem was when we got to the username. Well, my wife asked what my username was and I said something. She typed it in but it was taken. I gave her another one but it was taken also. Then another - taken. And another - but taken. Well this went on for about 20 minutes and we were both getting a little frustrated - especially my wife. I tried a couple more and they were taken. My wife yelled, "WILL YOU PLEASE GIVE ME A GOOD USER NAME!!!". I yelled out *helluvawreck* and it was good. Now what I meant to yell was ramblin wreck because I went to Georgia Tech (School of Mechanical Engineering). I was thinking of the Georgia Tech school song - ramblin wreck and helluva engineer, etc.

Anyways - I got my user name, helluvawreck.

Now, more to the point, after a lifetime of hard work in 'hands on' maintenance and production work with a lot of long hours I am a helluvawreck. I have two bad knees, a bad back, and a bad left elbow, and I'm 61 going on 80 but I'm still a going. Soooooo the name fits.

BTW, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


That was a sweet story.
Then I should be MaFeWreck…
Naaa I'll stay MaFe, and I love your helluvawreck name btw. it always makes me smile, I was always thinking 'hell of a wreck' when reading it.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Or perhaps:
Hell
uva (Ultraviolet A, a type of ultraviolet rays)
wreck

Meaning you spend too much time in the sun…


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Very Cool !!!


----------



## EGA (Dec 17, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *My First Green Man*
> 
> This is my first carving of a Green Man. This is carved from the pattern that is in the book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood by Lora S. Irish. She is one of my favorite woodcarvers and artists. She has inspired me a lot. I attempted this carving about 8 months ago and shortly after I started I realized that I didn't have enough skill nor did I know enough to complete it. I didn't get to first base and quit shortly after I started it. However, a few weeks back I started another carving from the beginning and finished it. Although it's certainly not perfect I am pleased with it.
> 
> ...


That explains it to a BIG T!! Took typing in high school and it has sure paid off over the years. Always did have trouble putting the little thingies between, above, below and at the end of words! In other words had me a scribe every where I went in the Marine Corps to draft all the wordy grams that I had to put out. Retired on twenty and no one ever new the difference. Have a plastic and steel knee on the port side and a deer hit me broad side on my motorcycle six years ago. Everything on the starboard side was knocked funny and after ten surgeries, from the knee down to the end of my big toe is held together with titanium and stainless steel screws. Rode one the whole time I was in the Marine Corps and put one in just about every state of this great land we call home. Fought the war in V. Nam and never got a scratch put on me. Got my knee busted in a local saw mill and have come to the conclusion that the civilian world is much tougher than anything the Corps had to throw at me….....Semper Fi there Bro.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*

This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.

After carving this pattern in my last blog entry I decided that I wanted to do a second version of the carving, only larger and deeper. As on the first carving, I transferred the pattern to the blank and cut the pattern on the scroll saw. The picture below shows the result of this.










The next picture shows the pattern next to the book. The first carving was about the size of the picture on the cover of the book so you can see how much larger this carving will be.










I had to put a larger base board on my carving platform.










I begin by cutting the eye sockets and raising the nose by removing the material around the nose.










I have a deeper wood blank so I can remove more wood this time and make the nose more prominent. As you can see I can cut the eye sockets a little deeper and you can also see that I round over slightly the bottom of the eye sockets.










I begin to raise the left side of the beard during the next step.










I began on the other side of the beard as well but also began forming the leaf lobes and work on the tendrils a bit.










I carved the eyes at this point and worked on some of the details of the lobes - for instance, the little curl on the left side of the middle lobe.










The lobes , tendrils, and beard receive a little more work. I don't necessarily go in any kind of order after I get going but can jump around. My eye sees something and I may or may not work on it at that particular time. I can't really help myself.










I'm making everything a little deeper and a little more detailed this time.



















I now start on some of the minor details even though nothing is finished and everything keeps changing. I really jump around quite a bit as my eye sees something I should take care of. Just a little fiddling here and there as I call it. My way is probably not the most efficient.










The tendrils are beginning to come along as well.










Part of the tendrils have been pierced sawed on the scroll saw. Actually the whole of the carving is beginning to fall into shape.










I also work on the beard and mustache and put in the veins in the lobes.










The eyebrows appear and more detail and tendril work occurs.










I continue to clean it up here and there and fuzz with the details a bit more.










This carving is coming to a close but you continue to fuzz with it until you just stop and say enough.










But it's pretty much done at this point. I have put more detail in it all over than the first green man.










The light will reflect some of these changes.










After a coat of Watco Danish Oil perhaps some more details AND faults will show up.




























As you can see my work place is a mess. In my my mind I have a way of correcting that if I can make myself quit carving long enough to do it.










My shop is a helluvawreck right now and there are carvings stacked all over. I will straiten it all out when I quit carving long enough.










After I get through carving something I go out on my patio and sit a while staring at it while drinking a nice cold beer and maybe have a cigar. I think about it a lot and ask myself what went wrong and how I can do better next time. I think about whether I learned anything from this carving. Those sorts of things are on my mind as I look at the carving.










This is what the two carvings look like next to each other. The second is on the left, of course.










I appreciate ya'll looking at my blog and I hope that you will come back in the future. I really enjoyed carving this green man. Thanks for looking.

helluvawreck
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


You are oh, so wonderful at this carving stuff! Every time I see you do another carving it is a treat! You did a great job documenting your progress for us too and it was another fun adventure to see your creation come to life. Thank you for sharing it with us. It is amazing!!

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


*Another carved Masterpiece!*

You are getting better, better, & B E T T E R with each piece you do!

Thank you for taking all of those pictures documenting your progress… Very nice!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


you have a natural talent for this
and so much progress
in so short a time

excellent


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


keep doin it man theyre coming out really cool. i think youve found the sweet spot.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


wow , wow, and wow..man i love it, when you decide to do something , you do it charles…im so impressed with your drive and talent here…i was happy to see you go for it when you decided to carve, and your doing a great job..congrats buddy, these sure make me smile…yopur doing a great job and i cant wait to see what your doing next…thanks you for sharing your work…just grand!!!!!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


Wow Awesome Job


----------



## mahadevwood (Feb 18, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


wonderfullllllllllllllllllll No word to say, Awesome job make and Share step by step


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


Now that is one sweet job…well done.


----------



## mainerustic (Jul 20, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


Very nice! Thanks for sharing, I love Greenmen and the one you just finished is sweet!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


Dam! You are a carver!
He is so nice, I can't belive how fast you have got this under your skin.
Really nice work, crisp detail.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## marter1229 (Oct 15, 2008)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


Great job!
You have made up my mind, I will buy the book.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


I do have to tip my hat for you sir … and I do it with a smile 
both to thank you for the picturebook toturial and for how fast you 
have found your little sweet corner in the woodworld 
I´m impressed of how well you do it after such a short period …. well done Helluwa 

take care
Dennis


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


Look's excellent! Great work on all of this, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


Sorry, everone, I've been sort of preoccupied with a problem for a few days.

*Sheila*, as always, I appreciate your kind remarks and words of encouragement.

*Joe*, *David*, and *Grizz* the same goes for you too. I always appreciate your words as well. Thanks.

*Chris*, *Madenwood*, *Splinterman*, *Terry*, and JJW thanks for your kind comments.

*Rick*, *MR*, and *Dennis* I always a appreciate your kind words as well. They really help when your trying to learn.

Thanks, *Mads*, what you say means a lot to me. I appeciate it.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


It's from my heart.
;-)_o~


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


Holy crap Charles! You are cruising right along here! Who sharpens all those chisels? I really like the depth/definition on the leaves on this one. You are progressing so quickly! And you are not using a power carving tool! You are very talented! Soon you will have to start selling those buggers to make room for new stuff. I love the sun that is hiding in one of the photos up there! Those would look great hanging in a garden! So would the leaf man. You can do a whole line of garden carvings.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kellygal. I'm not sure I'm good enough to sell anything and if I did I probably wouldn't make much money. Maybe someday I will sell some stuff. Well, I reckon I'm the guy that sharpens all those tools. I sure don't reckon I know of anyone that will do it for me. It ain't so bad - good tools will hold an edge for a while if you don't mess 'em up and you can touch 'em up here and there for a while before you really need to get after them. I'm glad you're back.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


Great job. Very well done. I have the same book by Lora, and I`m sure that she would be pleased with your results.
I also noticed the Sun . . . will you be posting that project next?


----------



## MichaelA (Jun 29, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


Beautiful piece of art Helluvawreck. Your Greenmen will brighten up anyones day. A well deserved beer and cigar. Nice project!!!!!!!!!


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


I missed this being busy, but got on tonight and remembered i had missed something of yours…i am sure glad i did…that is wonderful! I have been wanting to do one sometime…just haven't found him in any of the pieces i have opened up yet! I guess i'll have to make do with my foreal live one till he brings home just the right hunk of something!
-surgery next week! I guess i'll be looking around here more often after that!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

helluvawreck said:


> *My Second Green Man - It's larger and deeper.*
> 
> This green man is from a pattern by the famous artist and woodcarver, Lora S Irish. The pattern is in her book, Relief Carving Wood Spirits: A Step-By-Step Guide for Releasing Faces in Wood . I love this book and Lora Irish has inspired me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, *John*, *Michael*, and *Christine*.

*Christine*, I hope that your surgery goes well next week and that you will enjoy a speedy recovery.

*John*, you can see the Sun project here and here.


----------

